
Application of AI in Manufacturing - adipandas
https://github.com/adipandas/one-shot-steel-surfaces
======
pingu10
Nice work! You should look into SimCLR.

[https://github.com/google-research/simclr](https://github.com/google-
research/simclr)

I have been recently wondering about the application of self-supervised
learning in real-world. I think, your problem fits nicely into this category.

~~~
adipandas
Oh. This looks interesting. I am interested in applications of AI in
manufacturing practices. I think there is lot of data available with industry
which may be difficult to label. Thus, approaches like one-shot or few-shot
learning can be very promising in problems like quality control using computer
vision.

~~~
adipandas
By the way, thanks for suggesting SimCLR. I will go through this paper.:)

